# Brushy Mountain 4.9mm



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi,

Does anyone know how many sheets of foundation Brushy Mountain sells in their 12 1/2 lb. box?

reply:

Last couple of boxes I had contained 83 sheets per 12 1/2 box. Wax can vary so that is approx. #. Also Dadant is now selling it by 50 sheets and 25lb case. Plastic 4.9 too. I haven't compared there prices yet as I don't have a 2003 brushy mountain yet. I have gone through 6- 12 1/2lb boxes so far. Then the remainder will be my milled foundation to be used in the supers (or as needed)which should give 400-500 sheets. I will melt more combs down in the spring but -20F is just to cold for me for outside work.

Clay


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

FYI:

There are 63 sheets of 10 5/8" deep foundation in a 12 1/2 lb. box from Dadant, normal cell size.

Or am I the only one who cares because no one else uses Dadant deep frames?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'd like to get my mitts on some of that plastic foundation, but dandant.com doesnt seem to be working.

Sol


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

I just got the printed catalog from Dadant (they told me their database was messed up so they are trying to bring their online catalog up but slowly). Now Brushy Mountain's is not working either!.
They sell 50 sheets of 8_1/2 x 16_3/4 4.9mm foundation for $48.06 and 25 lbs for $169.95.
They also have small cell in plastic but at $1.69 per sheet (ouch!)

I wonder what other suppliers want for it.

Jorge


----------



## Jorge (Sep 24, 2002)

I just got the printed catalog from Dadant (they told me their database was messed up so they are trying to bring their online catalog up but slowly). Now Brushy Mountain's is not working either!.
They sell 50 sheets of 8_1/2 x 16_3/4 4.9mm foundation for $48.06 and 25 lbs for $169.95.
They also have small cell in plastic but at $1.69 per sheet (ouch!)

I wonder what other suppliers want for it.

Jorge


----------



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

I have rec'd both Brushy Mtn & Dadant catalogs, and compared prices. The Brushy Mtn is 69.95 for 12 1/2#, and the Dadant is 169.95 for 25#, as well as I can remember. If that is not exact, it is real close. 

I do not know for certain, but I have reason to believe (personal conversation with well-placed Dadant individual) that they are the same foundation. Brushy admits that they do not make it themselves, but do not divulge their source. I believe it is made by Dadant. Which price works best for you will depend on where you live, and what the shipping charges will add to the cost. 

Joel


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Joel,

The foundation from Brushy Mountian is Dadant's. Jorge is asking about Dadant's new for 2003 plastic foundation. I believe that Dadant will be the only source for plastic 4.9 this year.


Clay


----------



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

It was written earlier:
I'd like to get my mitts on some of that plastic foundation, but dandant.com doesnt seem to be working.

Reply:
For ordering direct you may call Jerry Hayes at 1-800-637-7468. He is very nice to talk to and will be happy to fix you up with all the plastic foundation you'll want, Also the beeswax 4.9mm foundation also.

Yes, Dadant has an exclusive contract signed for sole distributor for North America for the Plastic 4.9mm Foundation from the manufacturer.

Sincerely,

Dee A. Lusby


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Dee,

Will Brushy Mountian and other companies that carry Dadant products have the plastic in the future? Or just Dadant?


Clay


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Dee,
Id like your imput on this question, have two packaages coming in April, want to use 4.9 cell foundation, what do you prefer the wax or the plastic. Pretty new to bees and just don't like using all the chems. involved in control of mites. Can a beginner attemp to use the 4.9 on these packages . Any helpful hints for me to make this work. I read about the queen excluder on the bottom board. Can the bees with pollen fit through there any info will really be appreciated Thanks
Walt


----------



## Joel Acheson (Mar 17, 2001)

Hi Clay
I stand happily corrected. Don't know how I got upside-down on that one. I have generally been unhappy with plastic fndtn in the past, but it may well be worthwhile trying on bees which have not yet been sized down. I will definitely check this out.
Joel


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Walt,

Dee uses wax foundation that is made from wax that is self contained and chem free. Milled on there own foundation mill. Dee is rather responsible for the 4.9 platic being on the market (although the Lusby 's use wax). She has tested it by boiling,microwaving, cutting, sun. It is real good stuff and will hold up probably better than any plastic foundation on the market. But is pricey at 1.69 a slice.


Clay


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Clay, 
thanks for your reply. Does she sell any amount i only need 20 pieces of foundation , I ordered 20 plastic from Dadant but i would rather use real wax foundation. Clay one of the gentlemen on here said that he will have to step down what is he talking about. Clay ,is it a pain to get the package bees on 4.9 any advise? Thanks Respectfully yours
in the hobby
Walt

[This message has been edited by wjw777 (edited March 30, 2003).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Clay one of the gentlemen on here said that he will have to step down what is he talking about.

I'm not Clay, but yes, you will have to do the regression in stages. A bee that was raised on 5.4mm cells is too large to draw a 4.9mm cell. The worker can't fit inside it so they won't draw it. They will, however, draw 5.15mm or so. The bees raised on that might draw 4.9mm or something close to it. It takes a minimum of two steps to get them to draw 4.9mm and maybe three.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Walt,

It is as Michael says. Bees need to step down unless they are off similar sized cells.

Clay ,is it a pain to get the package bees on 4.9 any advise?

reply:

It is alot of work. When hiving the packages on the 4.9 put queen excluders under the brood boxes to include the queen. This is to keep the bees from absconding once the queens are free from mailing cages. (trust me do this I have learned the hard way)(goes for shake downs too). Once the queens are laying remove the excluders.

Does she sell any amount i only need 20 pieces of foundation 

reply:

Don't know if Dee will at this time. She is expanding from 700 to 1000 colonies this year. Last I knew she has made 10,000 sheets. You could ask her if she could spare 20 sheets. Or you can get wax 4.9 from dadant. I believe that dadant is making an effort to keep the 4.9 wax foundation chem free as possible.

Clay


----------

